# My Latest OC [Overclock]



## darklord (Mar 29, 2006)

Ok heres my latest shot,

Intel Celeron 326 Overclock   

*img150.imageshack.us/img150/4193/superpi1m35ghz2fx.th.jpg

*Setup -*
Intel Celeron 326 [2.53GHz , 533 MHZ FSB ]
Asus P5RD1-VM Motherboard
Transcend 512MB DDR400 [Samsung UCCC Chips]
Hitachi 80GB PATA HDD
LG 52X CD-Rom
Powersafe 400W PSU
Stock Cooler

Interesting thing is that i have OC'ed with onboard grafix.I mena i am using onboard grafix.
I will try putting a discrete card and disabling onboard grafix to try if i get lucky enough...


----------



## darklord (Mar 30, 2006)

Huh???
no one interested in overclocking in here ?

That is so sad and humiliating for a tech forum.

Anyways..


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 30, 2006)

Great attempt darklord. Wish that I could also have the courage to overclock like u do. 
One question, does having RAM in dual channel has any effect on overclocking or its same as having single channel? Suppose the RAM module could be of any brand.


----------



## mohit (Mar 30, 2006)

way to go darky ... amazing oc there.


----------



## ASH_DSG (Mar 30, 2006)

Great OC I also have an Intel cel. 2.53 ghz. but 478 pin socket and I only could oC it to 2.8 ghz I have an Tul mobo with ati 9100 chipset and 256mb ddr-400 ram.


----------



## darklord (Mar 30, 2006)

Well having Dual Channel setup is always welcome while overclocking.

you get excellent bandwidth scores when u OC memory in Dual Channel mode.


----------



## Kniwor (Mar 30, 2006)

darklord said:
			
		

> Ok heres my latest shot,
> 
> Intel Celeron 326 Overclock
> 
> ...



How does onboard graphics affect ur oc... u can always lock the PCI clock ... infact in most boards it is locked by default.... do u have a unlocked.. multiplier.....

Good work done......   especiallly with an INTEL this is HARD......
the thing that impressed me was...  *Stock Cooler *

but u cant beat my OC..... this is also stock cooler... 
42% OC....  
ok u gotta push it a little bit more to beat mine....   
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=40477


----------



## darklord (Mar 30, 2006)

> How does onboard graphics affect ur oc... u can always lock the PCI clock ... infact in most boards it is locked by default.



Well where do the PCI locks come in the picture ?

By onboard grafix hindering OC i mean,chipsets with onboard grafix tend to crap out quickly.It happens due to the embedded grafix core in it.
Also many manufacturers lock various essential OC options to prevent teh chipset from getting damamged on such boards.

Thats why i said it.   



> but u cant beat my OC..... this is also stock cooler... Razz
> 42% OC....



I already have beaten you my friend,that too long ago...
*img241.imageshack.us/img241/6392/resizeof29ghz2at.th.jpg

Here goes SuperPi,
*img319.imageshack.us/img319/4857/resizeof29superpi1mpass5ey.th.jpg


----------



## ymhatre (Mar 30, 2006)

HI DARK LORD THT WAS MIND BLOWING
HEy even im interested in overclocking my RIG
*ANYTHINK HAPPENS TO IT IM RESPONSIBLE*
BUt then too please help me in over clocking my rig safely
HERES it
Intel P4 2.66 533 fsb
ASUS P5RD1 - VM MObo
256(266) + 512 (333) ram = 768 ram
40 gb HDD 5400 rpm...
Having 300 watts SMPS.
two CD ROMS...
n nothin more than this


----------



## yogi7272 (Mar 31, 2006)

HEY darklord , CONGRATS ON GREAT OC MAN ...  

now tell me how high my 3.2 ghz socket 478 prescoot can go ..

i am using asus p4p800 e deluxe - 865 pe chipset - 1 gb transcend ram - cooler master ultra vortex --  so any idea abt the oc potential of this proci

also in a two months time , i will get zalman cnps 9500 led ..


----------



## Kniwor (Mar 31, 2006)

darklord said:
			
		

> > How does onboard graphics affect ur oc... u can always lock the PCI clock ... infact in most boards it is locked by default.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey but that's a 1.74V u are supplying to ur PC, I'm sure u dont wanna run it at that votage all the time... and i meant an stable overclock.....
my procy does well at 2880Mhz at 1.45V
i dont wanna increase the voltage but I'm sure if i do i will get past the 2.9Ghz barrier....

but dont u think that is a bit too high when AMD has specified max voltage for this core as 1.45V

and is that on stock heatsink....


----------



## darklord (Mar 31, 2006)

Well whatever Vcore i give is immaterial.Also i dont give a damn about stability as long as i dont have to use it 24x7.

Talking of low Vcore,well the same CPU did 2.45GHz @ 1.2V

Also theres no harm in pushing the chip while benching, i back it down once i am done with it.

You could always try out,what say ?

And yes,this is with Stock Cooler my friend.

I havent seen AMD mentioning anywhere that a prticular voltage is the max for a particular CPU,care to tell me where u got to know this ?


----------



## Kniwor (Mar 31, 2006)

darklord said:
			
		

> I havent seen AMD mentioning anywhere that a prticular voltage is the max for a particular CPU,care to tell me where u got to know this ?



My pleasure.....

the specified voltage by AMD is 1.35-1.4V here
*www.amdcompare.com/us-en/desktop/details.aspx?opn=ADA3200DAA4BP

but there is a max specified voltage which i cand seem to find now... to 1.45... unless ofcourse u are using other cooling solutions...

anyhow If itś just about running super pi and not about stability then IÂ´ll try and overclock it ahead without too much voltage... i need on 20Mhz to past beyond u

anyhow nice OC.


----------



## darklord (Mar 31, 2006)

Well 1.35V-1.4V is the stock voltage.

Well even after pushing it on 1.7V i used it perfectly for a long period of time.

No issue at all.

That too with stock cooler.
I was using it @ 2.5 GHz for 24x7 operation.


----------



## ymhatre (Mar 31, 2006)

dark lord can u please help me oout in overclocking my rig as mentioned above...


----------



## yogi7272 (Mar 31, 2006)

hey darklord  , do post ur idle and full load temp .. specially since ur using the stock heatsink .. 8)


----------



## darklord (Apr 1, 2006)

Well ymhater,
Go to BIOS,enable overclocking thru jumperfree configuration.Keep memory setting to Auto.

Increase FSB with small bumps of 5 MHz as you have a 2.66GHz P4 working at 533FSB so the multiplier is 20.

Also set Command rate as 2T from chipset settings--advance NB settings menu.

This will not hinder OC due to memory bottlneck.

Boot into windows and try to test stability of overclock with a tool called SP2004 by running for say 10-15 Mins

or even SuperPi 1M test.

Hope it helps.

Yogi,
I would have loved to do that but i dont have that CPU,Board,Memory anymore,sold it loooong back.


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 1, 2006)

*wiki.extremeoverclocking.com/wiki/Impaqt1

so some people say 1.5 is safe......

anyhow u are boviously free to give any voltage u like.... but i still think the same as mentioned in wikipedia that ur 1.7V is insanity


----------



## darklord (Apr 1, 2006)

Well i am aware of that.You think i dont know ?
But then again,anything it takes for a decent OC,what say ??  

I think it doesnt matter much when you use Cheap CPUs for short period like only 4-5 Months.


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 1, 2006)

darklord said:
			
		

> Well i am aware of that.You think i dont know ?
> But then again,anything it takes for a decent OC,what say ??
> 
> I think it doesnt matter much when you use Cheap CPUs for short period like only 4-5 Months.



I have always been in agreement  to this point u just mande.....  Always..!!!!  

what are we preserving these processors for, our kids...!!!............ I mean common they have a long life... just overclock and get the performance guys.....    they will anyhow last u years...    

but i also did not wanna fry my CPU the day next to i got it..... lol...  nobody would wanna do that 

hey today i am gonna try and puch up my procy a little.... so be careful there.....  u will have to try harder to stay on the top...


----------



## ymhatre (Apr 1, 2006)

darklord said:
			
		

> Yogi,
> I would have loved to do that but i dont have that CPU,Board,Memory anymore,sold it loooong back.


So Dark Lord please ... my name is YMHATRE n not YMHATER...
Also my pet name is yogi...
So i was confused at first, when u said the above lines.
Also THNX for information...
n where would i get the above software mentioned by u to check the stability...
Also how would i know wheter the PC is stable or not, by running those software...


----------



## darklord (Apr 2, 2006)

Sorry for mispelling your name,i keep doing that,my bad.

You can google it,its pretty easy to find.

Well if that software keeps running without hanging,crashing,BSODing yur PC then it means your OC is stable.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 2, 2006)

*hi*

is there any software available so i can overclock ma intel pentium 4 630 3.0 ghz with ht.


----------



## darklord (Apr 2, 2006)

Well it depends on the Board you used buddy.

BTW P4 630 is an excellent clocker.

I personally have clocked 4.2GHz on it

Awesome CPU for overclocking.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 2, 2006)

god dammit 4.2 ghz.well i m usin intel original 915gev(pci e).


----------



## ymhatre (Apr 2, 2006)

Darklord i have downloaded the software SP2004
i first ran it without overclocking to see wht happens
I just ran it for 16 mins
n here r the results


Type: Small FFTs - stress CPU Min: 8 Max: 64 InPlace: Yes Mem: 8 Time: 15
CPU: 2666MHz FSB: 133MHz [133MHz x 20.0 est.]
4/2/2006 9:35 PM Beginning a continuous self-test to check your computer.
Press Stop to end this test.
Test 1, 800000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M172031 using 8K FFT length.
Test 2, 800000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M163839 using 8K FFT length.
Test 3, 800000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M159745 using 8K FFT length.
Test 4, 800000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M157695 using 8K FFT length.
Test 5, 800000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M155649 using 8K FFT length.
Self-test 8K passed!
Test 1, 560000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M212991 using 10K FFT length.
Torture Test ran 16 minutes 0 seconds - 0 errors, 0 warnings.
Execution halted.

Telling u frankly my Pc was on frm yesterday night ie saturday 7.45 pm till now ie sunday 9.58 pm n will remain on till monday morning 8.00 am
in this period the temperature of my Pc  was [ CPU -38c Mb -40c]
when i started the test slow n gradually the temperature increased to CPU- 49c it was fluctuating between 48 n 49 c.. n MB 43c...
then after the test within 30 sec temp went back to 38 c 
as shown in the figure
*images5.pictiger.com/thumbs/6d/6693d494c416769766f5e97788a9bf6d.th.jpg
N my PSU is 300 watt but a rated one, n its original frm VIP...
Sowht do u think how much shld i over clock till 
My rig was mentioned above..
please reply before 2morow 8.00am
my net will discontinue after 8.00am


----------



## darklord (Apr 2, 2006)

Hmmm well for starters try clocking to 2.8-2.9 GHz,check stability,temps...

Let me know.

PSU is bound to crap out at high OCs


----------



## darklord (Apr 2, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> god dammit 4.2 ghz.well i m usin intel original 915gev(pci e).



Intel Original Motherboard.....well sorry no hope of overclocking then.


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 2, 2006)

its a well known fact is 630 is one hell of an overclocker .. but what is imp is  are the temp if ur doing it on stock cooler .. also the mobo which can go that high on fsb ..


----------



## ymhatre (Apr 2, 2006)

darklord said:
			
		

> Hmmm well for starters try clocking to 2.8-2.9 GHz,check stability,temps...
> 
> Let me know.
> 
> PSU is bound to **** out at high OCs


U mean to say tht i shld not overclock my rig above 2.9 gz untill i upgrade my PSU... is it


----------



## darklord (Apr 2, 2006)

Well i did mine on Stock Cooler Yogi

Board used was Asus P5WD2 Premium and Transcend DDR2 533 Memory

Memory clocked DDR2 800..lol


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 2, 2006)

Is  Asus P5WD2 E  PREMIUM  available here in india ? 
this board can work at 340 fsb   

975x chipset .. roumoured to support conroe too ..


----------



## darklord (Apr 2, 2006)

It is available
i had 955X though


----------



## prankie (Apr 3, 2006)

> Well it depends on the Board you used buddy.
> 
> BTW P4 630 is an excellent clocker.
> 
> ...



*1.2Ghz OVERCLOCK!!!!!!
*
are you god!!!
as per i know for that kind of overclock you need liq N2 to cool....
Here's my sys config.
Till what extent can i do the OC???
Amd64 Sempron 2500+
Gigabyte GA-K8VM800M
256MB DDR400 RAM


----------



## ymhatre (Apr 3, 2006)

ymhatre said:
			
		

> darklord said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey dark lord u hav not answered my quetion..
Also does overclocking removes warrantty..
i mean since i hav purchased this one abt 3 months ago..
n still i hav warranty of about 33 months..
will 
*Safe Overclocking* remove my warrantty...


----------



## mohit (Apr 3, 2006)

overclocking will not void ur warranty as their is no way the companies can find out at what speeds u were running ur cpu.. so enjoy ocing


----------



## ymhatre (Apr 3, 2006)

thNX MOHIT so now i can try Oc...
Also one more doubt..
after overclocking successfully can we to underclocking back to its normal state..


----------



## mohit (Apr 3, 2006)

YES.


----------



## darklord (Apr 3, 2006)

Well prankie,
The AMD Sempron 2500+ is a devilish overclocker but AMD has locked the core voltage options on this particular CPU.SO it is difficult to OC it insanely with defauly voltage.MAny boards available do no by pass the locked vcore thing in BIOS and hence detect it and do not allow adjusting voltages.

there is only 1 board that i can think of now that can bypass this and that is DFI NF3 250.

Its an excellent board,people have done some insane overclocks on this chip using this DFI board.

Also the board you are using isnt recommended for overclocking.I mean boards with chipset having onboard grafix.
Also Gigabyte are well known as paper tigers.Even their high end boards dont overclock much even though they have a feature set envied by many.

Their current 975X chipset based board is holding pretty well it seems though.

ANyways you can still try using a small tool called Clockgen which can be found at www.cpuid.com

search the version for your chipset/mobo and try OCing with it

Well yogie, i dont say you shouldnt or you cant but the thing is that overclocked speeds the power dissipation of the CPU increases substantially and at a certain limit the PSU cant provide enough power to run the system stably and starts crashing it every now and then as soon as load on CPU increases.


----------



## mohit (Apr 3, 2006)

prankie said:
			
		

> > Well it depends on the Board you used buddy.
> >
> > BTW P4 630 is an excellent clocker.
> >
> ...



yes he is an ocing god .. :d .. darky as always will be humble ... hehe .. btw how did u manage that 1.2 ghz oc on the 630 .. i mean what kinda cooling did u use .. and till what oc was the pc fully stable to run 24*7  ??


----------



## darklord (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey Mohit,
Well i was on stock cooler,nothing fancy,it was a wild attmpt to check the CPU scalability.

It was ROCK stable @ 4 GHz on stock cooler.

Although at load the CPU fan scared me...I had a constant feeling,it will tear apart the mobo..lol


----------



## mohit (Apr 3, 2006)

hmm some more details .. which mobo and ram ?

and ya will a  thermalright XP 90 be a good cooler for a 630 ?


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 3, 2006)

mohit said:
			
		

> overclocking will not void ur warranty as their is no way the companies can find out at what speeds u were running ur cpu.. so enjoy ocing



well actually the companies can find out of the processor is overclocked.... but if they start doing that with every processor that is RMA'd  the costs will be too high... replacing is a cheaper alternative....


----------



## darklord (Apr 3, 2006)

@ Mohit,

board used - Asus P5WD2 Premium
RAM used - Transcend 512 x 2 DDR533 sticks [based on Samsung chips,clocked 400 MHz @ 5-4-4-10 timings]

@ Kniwor,i dont think how they can make it out.Generally current crop of chips have multi locked so increasing FSB/HTT and vcore is the only way.Please prove me wrong..


----------



## prankie (Apr 4, 2006)

@darklord
Thanks for ur advice, dude..
I did a minor OC of 112Mhz from the bios... Now my sempron's clock speed is 1512Mhz..
one question.. after oc'ing when i run cpu-z, it shows fluctuation in  corespeed, and voltage...
corespeed fluctuates frm 1511.9 to 1512.2Mhz
and voltage 1.392 to 1.408V...
is it normal?????


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 4, 2006)

prankie said:
			
		

> @darklord
> Thanks for ur advice, dude..
> I did a minor OC of 112Mhz from the bios... Now my sempron's clock speed is 1512Mhz..
> one question.. after oc'ing when i run cpu-z, it shows fluctuation in  corespeed, and voltage...
> ...



yeah it is normal........


----------



## darklord (Apr 6, 2006)

Way to go prankie,keep it pushing until it crashes....lol


----------



## wizrulz (Apr 6, 2006)

darklord said:
			
		

> Huh???
> no one interested in overclocking in here ?
> 
> That is so sad and humiliating for a tech forum.
> ...




Hey darklord i am interested in overclocking......but there r two reasons

  the pc is form my dads money so do not wanna burn that proc
              untill i get with my earned money
  i do not have complete knowledge of OCing......and half knowledge is dangerous  

But soon i will beposting here when i OC my proc in future


----------



## cyrux (Apr 6, 2006)

There are less chances that you burn the processor, most of the times the mobo gets burnt. 

Yes ur point is right. You really dont want to OC when u dont have some spare moeny ready


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 6, 2006)

well actually there are more reasons.....

this is an india forum...... now
india is a hot country so more heating problwms with overclocking....

until now most boards were budget that had very little or no overclocking features in them, only recently have good boards started to be in mainstream market....

intel has been more prominent, ind intel boards had even less features....


----------



## darklord (Apr 6, 2006)

Well wizrulz,
If done properly and methodically with proper setup then OCing can be trouble free and enjoyable.

Please post your Rig details.


----------



## wizrulz (Apr 7, 2006)

i know that my rig cannot be overclocked  .....i delibrately bought this as i did not wanted the temptation to OCing, take over me.. 

CONFIG
 AMD 64 bit 3000+
 MSI RS480
 512 transcend ram (400Mhz)


----------



## mohit (Apr 7, 2006)

@wizrulz
u have an excellent rig for ocing .. amazing processor and u might be extremely lucky with that ram if those turn out to be Samsung UCCC chips .. only problem is your mobo ...anyways when u decide to overclock .. u can jst change ur mobo and njoy .. this way ull have a spare mobo too if u screw up things


----------



## cyrux (Apr 7, 2006)

How can we know that the ram sticks have samsung have uccc chips ? Do we have to open the cabinet and remove the ram and see or is there some easier method ?


----------



## mohit (Apr 7, 2006)

cyrux said:
			
		

> How can we know that the ram sticks have samsung have uccc chips ? Do we have to open the cabinet and remove the ram and see or is there some easier method ?



no easier method my friend .. u will have to see the ram in ur hands .. if those are samsung uccc chips or hynix d43 chips on a Brain Power PCB then u r very lucky as these rams have some GREAT overclocking potential.


----------



## darklord (Apr 7, 2006)

Slight overclocking is possible with MSI RS480 chipset board.

U need to use Clockgen but then the effort is not worth it.

As the amount you can OC is far from appreciable.


----------



## wizrulz (Apr 7, 2006)

i wanna post some images here how can i?????


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 7, 2006)

load them to 
imageshack.us

and post the link


----------



## wizrulz (Apr 8, 2006)

This is what i get on CPU-z
So till what extent can i stretch the proc speed if i get hands on another mobo   (which mobo is better  )

*img408.imageshack.us/img408/104/cpuid8ab.th.png

The ram speed also shows some other speed in Mhz, it should be 400Mhz na??? :roll: 

*img295.imageshack.us/img295/9895/cpuid22ts.th.png] 

Actually i dunno much abt it, enlighten me......  

*img295.imageshack.us/img295/6778/cpuid35co.th.png]

how to OC ram chip??? mine has some PCX chips on it, transcend made in taiwan ....so any comments???


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 8, 2006)

well why dont u generate the HTML report in cpu-z and post it here.....

the ram speed is 200Mhz which is right..... it's dual channel so it's effectively 400Mhz.....

about ur question on how to OC ram chip.... well...

everything in most board derive their clock speeds from the clock generator on the board....
when u up the base clock on the board....  the clock speeds of otehr components increase based on that, so if u have a base clock of 200Mhz, and the pocessor is 1800Mhz, means it is using a multiplier of 9 to get it's speed....

ex if u increase ur clock speed to 250Mhz the processor speed will be
250*9 = 2250Mhz

and ur ram speed will become 500Mhz...

this will also increase, the PCI bus speed, the PCI-E bus speed, the SATA bus speed, since everything is derived from the base clock...

but most board manufacturers these days have locked the SATA, and PCI bus speeds because a HDD cannot stand overclocking.... and PCI bus speed increase often causes instability, and hinder the overclocking process........
from my personal experience i have seen that sata cannot stand a clock speed jump over 20Mhz.... which is pathetic....

anyhow coming back....
if ur ram is unable of overclock then u use dividers to keep the ram speed low and overclock the procy.... so in short u overclock the components to different levels...


----------



## darklord (Apr 8, 2006)

Well you seem to have a winchester.It was the first 90nm chip from AMD.It OCs well but not as easily as Venice or SD does.

Although high clocks are possible.

The Ram Chips you mentioned,seem to be the ones with PSC chips which means they are ok for normal functioning,wont help you OC anything to even respectable numbers.

As Kniwor mentioned,using dividers is recommended but then it all depends on what your BIOS offers you.

Since you ahve the MSI RS480 board,you wont be having much options but then a 200 or 220 MHz clock gain is reported when Clockgen is used.

Also the basics are explained well by Kniwor,keep those basics in mind,help a lot while OCing.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 27, 2006)

Now here's my final overclock. I have posted some screenshots. The maximum CPU temperature on load is 57deg cent. If I further increase the HTT keeping the CPU multiplier at 9 and stress test, then the temperature crosses 60 deg cent, which I think is not safe. Ok here is the screenshot.

*img112.imageshack.us/img112/7815/overclockscreenshotcpuz4uu.th.jpg

Please post your comments and also can I overclock further?! I know that the 3000+ has more potential. I have not used any external cooler, only stock cooling. But I am thinking of importing a Zalman CPU cooler (with pure copper fans) through a relative.


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 28, 2006)

hi digitized......

you should be able to overclock more

first things first.....
it seems that u have left the voltage in the BIOS for CPU to be auto...
please set it manually to AUTO and then  overclock...
this can be the reason ut temps are rising.... because when u increase the base clock A8N-E increases the voltage by itself if set to auto...
set the voltage to 1.45 and increase the clock... temperatures should be under control.....

post me ur memory read benchmark from everest...  i got something to check...


@darklord....
can u post ur everestoverclock page screenshot... for ur AMD 3200+ rig which is overclocked at 2.9Ghz...  it'll take less than a second.... just wanted to see it


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 28, 2006)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> hi digitized......
> 
> you should be able to overclock more
> 
> ...



Hi Kniwor:

I faced one problem with stability yesterday. Prime 95 did not pass with 2385Mhz. But it had passed the previous time around. Don't know why it happened. As of now, I had to lower the CPU frequency to 2250Mhz (250 X 9) and also set the Vdimm manually to 2.65V. Here's the screenshot.

*img82.imageshack.us/img82/9281/overclockscreenshotcpuz13oc.th.jpg

Here's the screenshot.

I have set Vcore to 1.45V manually. It is not set as auto. Maybe the cabinet is not so spacious and airy. Also before starting the experiment, I had set the PCI lock to 33.33Mhz and PCI-express lock to 100Mhz. I suppose that's the prerequisite.

Also here's the screenshot of the benchmark of the memory read benchmark from Everest. I suppose this is the demo version (v2.80), will it give accurate reading without registering?

*img213.imageshack.us/img213/6392/memoryreadbenchmark9fm.th.jpg

Let me know what you think!


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 28, 2006)

what is ur Hypertransport multiplier.....
set it at 3.....
i guess ue already done that otherwise u not have got this far...

and why are u running ur memory in single channel......
run them in dual channel ... this does not make a bit of sense.... 
put the modules in same coloured slots....
and the read speeds should be about 6000Mbps
SATA, PCI and PCI-E bus are auto locked ... u dont need to change anything there

now if u fail prime95 at 2385Mhz  .... as u said u did...
this should not happen...
just lower ur memory multiplier....
first we lower everything else.... it does not matter if the memory runs at less than 400Mhz.....  and HTT at less than 2000
first we´ll see how far can the CPU go and then increase back the memory and HTT...
so use a much lower divider.... and lower multiplier for HTT and see how much can u increase the CPU

and u should have discussed this in an another thread so u have got better response....
this is an old thread and the discussion has already travelled half the world.....


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 29, 2006)

@kniwor: Let me assure you that I have followed all the correct procedures that are required for overclocking a AMD CPU. The only problem was that the RAM was not running in dual channel. I have fixed it. As of now I am satisfied with a overclock of 2250Mhz (250 HTT X 9), 409Mhz DDR RAM in dual channel, 1000Mhz HT (250 X 4). In fact I have followed all procedures as stated here.

*www.planetamd64.com/index.php?showtopic=12066

Here are the screenshots.

For CPU-Z:

*img47.imageshack.us/img47/5706/overclockscreenshotcpuz29ev.th.jpg

For Everest Memory read benchmarks:

*img146.imageshack.us/img146/5295/memoryreadbenchmark19zr.th.jpg

Let me know what you think!


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 29, 2006)

looks better.....

if u followed that... u probaably already tested the cpu at low HT multiplier and divider.....
so this very much means that u cant go further... which sounds a little wierd....  anyhow...
if u want u can try voltage upto 1.5....


----------

